# Programa implementar funciones logicas con mux/demux



## eLeMeNTz (Ene 23, 2010)

Buenas a todos.

Mi consulta es sobre qué programa o qué función de que programa, permite hacer la implementación con mux/demux de una función booleana previamente introducida (como por ej el BOOLE-DEUSTO pasa de función a "solo puertas NAND" o el EWB pasa de tabla a "solo puertas NAND" y cosas de esas).

Espero haberme explicado suficientemente bien...y sobre todo que conozcan dicho programa o función D (yo he encontrado el nombre de uno, pero la pagina de descarga no funciona SimpFuncLogQM, de la UMA).

Saludos y gracias..


----------

